# Bridgeport Mill help



## roadie33 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been looking for a Mill and found this on C list.
It says Bridgeport on it but doesn't look to be very robust.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4868660427.html

What type of mill is this, Horizontal or Vertical, and how would it do with milling 1018, stainless steel or aluminum?


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 12, 2015)

Invisible mills are pretty common.  Got a link?


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 12, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> Invisible mills are pretty common.  Got a link?



Added Link.

LOL


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 12, 2015)

That's an early Bridgport M-head stuck on an old horizontal mill. I don't know anything about the horizontal mill itself to know if it's rigid enough to do fine work or not. Prices vary from location to location, it wouldn't bring near that much money in my area.  No way is it as ridged as a Bridgeport.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks  very... hmm shall I say "flimsy" at best.  My advice: run away and don't look back.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 14, 2015)

That's what I thought. Thanks for the insight.
I have my eye on one at an upcoming Auction next weekend, so I'll see how that goes.


----------

